# Erinmore Mixture



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Decided to pop my tin of Erinmore Mixture and see if it would fit into my rotation for these hot summer evenings we are going through. I have never had the flake version or this ribbon version so I didn't know what to expect other than I hear it is fruity.

Opening the tin and taking a huge inhale and wow my mouth is watering. This stuff really smells good. It reminds me of Prince Albert with a little less nut and a bit of oranges mixed in. The tobacco is a little on the moist side for my liking, I have had the tin for about 6 months. I figure for the first bowl I will smoke it as is and then experiment with drying times.

The stuff packs very easy with my preferred choice of gravity fill using the three step method. Lights on the first match and stays lit after the initial tap. After the light is complete I settle in and expect a typical aromatic but I am not getting much aro at all. Reminds me of a lightly cased VA to be honest. The first third is quite enjoyable as VA's are my favorite smoke anyway. The only thing that stands out as unusual is the smell - what in the hell is in this stuff? It smells like burnt apricots, not that I would know what that smells like but it really makes me take a pause. I move out of the garage and onto the patio in fear of the misses claiming I ghosted her car. 

The second part of the smoke starts to get tricky. I can tell that this needs to be dried out more as the tongue is starting to feel it. The tobacco still tastes pleasant but I figure I better call this and try again after some drying time. I think I will let it sit out for 30 minutes before loading my next bowl. On a final note the after taste I have reminds me of drinking coffee that is too hot. I actually kind of like it lol.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

This sounds pretty interesting. I've been curious about Erinmore and honestly didn't realize it was available as a ribbon. Nice review.


----------

